# Water dripping from subfloor into basement



## Bbill13 (Sep 10, 2015)

So I'm stumped. About a month ago I noticed some water dripping from the joists in my basement below my living room. There is no ceiling in basement just the subfloor of the living room which is hard wood. I dried the joists assuming perhaps the kids had spilled something and went on my way. Lately I again have noticed water leaking from the subfloor down the joists and into the basement. There are no pipes at all in the area, I am 100% sure nothing has been spilled. The living room ceiling is dry so nothing dripping onto the floor from there and the wall around the area I notice water is also dry so no water coming from there either. Any suggestions appreciated at this point I fear I am gonna have to just start ripping up flooring in an attempt to try to trace the problem. I should note it seems to be contained to an area roughly 12 ft by 4 ft and is not near the kitchen and there is no water under sink or from refridgerator. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 10, 2015)

Is it happening after a rain?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 10, 2015)

If it is coming from the subfloor the hardwood would have started bukling within hours. Water can travel great distances in strange ways. Pay to it when it rains or when you use something like an outside water hose.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 10, 2015)

You might want to shut off the main water supply to see if it stops.  If it's a pressure leak it will probably stop.  If it doesn't, you should try draining the water lines one at a time so you can figure if it's the hot or cold line.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 11, 2015)

Any chance you have heated floors?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 12, 2015)

Leaking door wall or maybe a bad roof stack boot?


----------

